# nach Audacity Start kein Ton mehr

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe jetzt mal Audacity gestartet. Funktioniert auch recht gut. Nur spuckt jetzt keine andere Anwendung mehr einen Ton aus... Audacity geht noch.

Wo setzte ich da mal an. Habe keinen Plan, was da falsch gelaufen ist.

Gruß Roland

----------

## ScytheMan

beim sound demon auf den audacity zugreift. in den einstellungen von audacity kannst du sicher einen anderen auswählen der nicht so exklusiv zugreift.

nutzt du alsa? oss? jack? pulseaudio? phonon?

----------

